# 30 Day Notice?



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

Heyo. 

So over the past few months Ive been experiencing some not so fair things at my barn and Im looking to leave. I paid for the whole month of December already for the 30 days, however i did sign a contract saying Id give a 30 day notice. I am no longer comfortable in the environment when I go to spend time with my horse and I dont think I should feel like this when going somewhere I should be stress free.

Pretty much Im wondering if theres anyway I can leave earlier than 30 days if I paid for the month Im staying? :frown_color:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

You can leave, but you'll still likely need to pay 30 days in advance. 

I would also suggest that you not say you are leaving until you show up with a trailer and load your horse. Too many horror stories of barns locking horses in pens, tack being stolen, etc. Take your items out quietly a few days beforehand, then show up, load, and go. 

As you look for a new place to board, don't bad-mouth the old one. Most barn owners know each other. Just say you are looking into other options for a shorter drive/different amenities/etc.


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> You can leave, but you'll still likely need to pay 30 days in advance.
> 
> I would also suggest that you not say you are leaving until you show up with a trailer and load your horse. Too many horror stories of barns locking horses in pens, tack being stolen, etc. Take your items out quietly a few days beforehand, then show up, load, and go.
> 
> As you look for a new place to board, don't bad-mouth the old one. Most barn owners know each other. Just say you are looking into other options for a shorter drive/different amenities/etc.


Thats what Im doing. Tomorrow Im looking at a new barn and going to see my horse after. Taking most of my stuff with me. Thing is I cant really afford another month board for the 30 day fee and a months board for the new place..Im at a loss :/


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Unfortunately those are the options. Pay 30 days and stay. Pay 30 days and leave (and pay 30 days elsewhere). Obviously the second is better for you/the horse but more money.

My only advice is to talk to someone, if there is someone, at your current barn and try to explain the situation and see if maybe they will waive the notice blah blah.

Or MAYBE find someone to fill your stall? That will be tricky though!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

At one place that I was at, I started feeling uncomfortable with a few things going on. But, worrying about my horses being taken care of was not one of them. If this is the case for you then just go ahead and give your notice and get your things out of there. If you worry about your horse being taken care of then paying board at both places for one month and just leaving seems to be the best option.


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

LoriF said:


> At one place that I was at, I started feeling uncomfortable with a few things going on. But, worrying about my horses being taken care of was not one of them. If this is the case for you then just go ahead and give your notice and get your things out of there. If you worry about your horse being taken care of then paying board at both places for one month and just leaving seems to be the best option.


I paid for 30 days for the month of December so I feel like i should be able to go as im not behind. Not sure why Id have to pay another month board if my horse isnt going to be there. Im not concerned about safety. Im leaving for the following reasons

-No say in horse turn out (He gets really bad rain rot when it rains and Im trying to heal it)
-Unfair treatment (Favoritism)
-Getting in trouble for things I dont even do or know about
-Telling me I shouldnt do certain things riding 
-Recently gave BO cookies for christmas and she gave them away to someone else infront of me (This set me off as final straw on staying)

The list goes on


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The whole point of a thirty day notice is so that the establishment has a chance to fill that spot and not be a whole month empty. You don't have to pay and not be there. You can choose to give the notice and live out the thirty days and move next month. It's the same the other way around. If the B/O wanted you to leave, they would give you a thirty day notice as well to give you a chance to find somewhere else to keep your horse. With the exception of the turnout and rain rot issue, it is non horse related stuff. Although, I would think that it is part of the barns job to keep your horse in healthy manner and rain rot is not healthy.

A different subject but horses stay out in the rain all of the time and don't get rain rot, it's not just getting wet that causes it. If he's wet all of the time, that can cause an issue with it healing though. What is the treatment being done for him?


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

LoriF said:


> The whole point of a thirty day notice is so that the establishment has a chance to fill that spot and not be a whole month empty. You don't have to pay and not be there. You can choose to give the notice and live out the thirty days and move next month. With the exception of the turnout and rain rot issue, it is non horse related stuff. Although, I would think that it is part of the barns job to keep your horse in healthy manner and rain rot is not healthy.
> 
> A different subject but horses stay out in the rain all of the time and don't get rain rot, it's not just getting wet that causes it. If he's wet all of the time, that can cause an issue with it healing though. What is the treatment being done for him?


I used MTG and it healed pretty good. I pay the BO $15 extra for blanketing during the winter but she only seems to put the blanket on and she dont take it off. So the only time he has it off is when im there every other day. When i get to him hes really sweaty so I think that has something to do with it not going away as quickly. The barn roof leaks too..overall not happy with the conditions


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rain rot behaves like both bacteria and fungus but it is a bacteria. It's also very contagious so putting and keeping on the same blanket will surely not let him heal. I had good luck with one of my horses that had it by bathing her really well and then spraying a mixture of baby oil and listerine on the affected areas. The rain rot was gone within a week and never came back. Also wash the blanket (or toss it). I wouldn't have a blanket on him at all until it is completely gone.

Sorry, for going on to a different subject.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Unfortunately some of what you describe is common. Like the unwritten rules. Some BO make rules about riding too, or use of the arena or such. 

Once looked at a place where the BO wouldn't let anyone use the arena when it was dusty, because the dust would get on her house! 

Just a word of caution, the equine community is a rather small world in many places, someone always knows someone else. So make sure you let the BO know (or other boarders) that you are leaving because you need someplace closer or cheaper or whatever. Make sure you don't say negative things about the place (even if true). It is sort of like leaving a job; never put down your prior boss especially to the new boss. 

Please do not say its because the BO gave away the cookies you made her. (Is it possible she was just sharing them btw?) That doesn't sound very good, even though i am sure your feelings were hurt and it is a rather mean thing for someone to do. 

I recently left a really bad boarding situation too, once trust is gone, it is hard to regain it. 

Have noticed that many boarding barns have trouble with drama; sometimes it comes from the BO and sometimes it is just a few boarders. 

Go ahead a move your horse, but if you plan to leave without the 30 day notice then your better not tell anyone until your horse is gone. Say you are taking him to the vet or something, otherwise you may not be able to get your horse out unless you pay more. 

Be aware though, if you signed a contract stating you will give 30 day notice and you leave without notice, they might bill you for the money. It can get messy quickly. 

Good luck and keep us posted with how everything works out.


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

Update: I have given my 30 day notice and everything went smoothly! I got an approval from the new facility and am gonna get in contact with someone to trailer starting Feb. 1 c:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Please keep an eye on your horse now that you have given 30 days notice. At the first place I boarded the barn owner was so angry about me leaving that she stopped feeding my horse or taking care of her. She also moved some of my smaller tack over to her tack box! She didn't actually come out and say how upset she was, just passive/aggressive behavior so keep an eye out. 

I planned it all out, arrived with a horse trailer long before the 30 days and move my mare and everything out in the space of an hour. I had been removing a lot of my stuff out beforehand so I was ready to go.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Devil and a deep blue sea situation. 

You can pay January and give the 30 day notice, moving to your new barn at the end of the month or pay twice for January. 

This is a business, it is only fair that the owners get the 30 day notice so they can get another horse in.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sentiero said:


> Update: I have given my 30 day notice and everything went smoothly! I got an approval from the new facility and am gonna get in contact with someone to trailer starting Feb. 1 c:



Plan on leaving a day or so before time is up...just in case something happens to delay travel or you might find yourself on the doorstep and no place to call home.

Giving notice may have gone smoothly but I would be removing my personal tack and all equipment now..._not waiting for later._
Things have a way of disappearing, suddenly being misplaced....
Learn to travel light...
A grooming tote and tack you carry in & out daily.
Your horse needs a halter and shank on his stall door, possibly a blanket/sheet if you do this.
Anything else, you bring it with you and take it home so it not grow feet and walk.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know what the boarding situation is like where the OP is, but I know I never have trouble filling an empty stall. I also have a 30 day clause in my boarding contract and I've yet to enforce it. Especially this time of year, I have a waiting list and all I have to do is pick up the phone. I recently had a situation where a boarder took her horse out of here to a trainer's facility. She was there less than 5 days and called me wanting to come back. Liked the trainer, hated his facility and wanted to just haul in for her lessons. I had to tell her, "Sorry, I filled your spot the day you left." and put her name back on the waiting list. So I have NEVER understood this ****y BO, BM behavior. You give 30 days notice, they call the next person on the list or just put a quick ad up on Craigslist and/or Facebook and a new customer will appear. If you have clean, decent (doesn't have to be fancy, mine certainly aren't) facilities and take good care of the horses, I've found word of mouth to be a real good advertisement.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Sentiero said:


> Heyo.
> 
> Pretty much Im wondering if theres anyway I can leave earlier than 30 days if I paid for the month Im staying? :frown_color:


You can leave if your reason for leaving constitutes a breach of contract on their part. If not, you gotta stick with the contract. As someone else said, barn owners may know and talk to each other, and you want to be known as a stand-up customer...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sentiero said:


> So over the past few months Ive been experiencing some not so fair things at my barn and Im looking to leave. I paid for the whole month of December already for the 30 days,* however i did sign a contract saying Id give a 30 day notice.* I am no longer comfortable in the environment when I go to spend time with my horse and I dont think I should feel like this when going somewhere I should be stress free.
> 
> Pretty much Im wondering if theres anyway I can leave earlier than 30 days if I paid for the month Im staying?


Regardless of your _"feelings"_, a contract is a contract. It doesn't sound like your horses are being abused in such a way that would breech the contract (and give you the go ahead to leave without giving notice), so if that is what you agreed to sign, then that is what you need to abide by. Or be prepared to see the BO in court.



Sentiero said:


> Thing is I cant really afford another month board for the 30 day fee and a months board for the new place..Im at a loss


When you change barns, it is pretty common to end up paying "double" for the month unless you are lucky enough to have your leaving and starting date match up at the new place.

I don't mean a condescending tone when I say this, but if you don't have enough cash to cover just one extra month's board, then it may be wise to develop a new personal financial plan. You _have_ to have money stashed away. Emergencies happen all too often. One needs to be prepared. 

Good luck with your move.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that you have given notice, if things go south and you need to vacate early..._just go._
Expect no refunds on money though.
Notice given if there is $ held in board, it is theirs.
Make sure you remove everything you own when you go as anything left behind can become theirs.
Called abandonment....

Realize though if you leave early, you also must now pay pro-rated board at the new barn as is right...
Figure board amount divided by number of days in a month x how many days before the 1st you arrive = cash what you owe as a basic base price.
Good luck with the move when you make it.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

I have moved all of my stuff prior to this post except for the larger things I need there. I have been experiencing passive aggressive attitude such as today it went something like this:

Me: -sees horses bucket it empty and fills it-
BO: "I would have gave him water, didnt you see me banging the ice out of the bucket?"
Me: No? (Why would I pay attention to what she was doing, i didnt even know she was doing this to begin with)
Her: Well why would I give all my horses water and not yours? (I never said she did?)
Me: I didnt say that I just thought he drank all his water..
Her: Next time pay better attention.

I also noticed that when my grain is running out she hasnt told me. When i got to the barn today my grain was gone and I wasnt informed. With this weather I cant get out to the barn everyday to check. Shes on vacation at the end of january so Ill be hauling out then. Id go earlier but I dont have a trailer of my own and I know and do expect to pay prorate.

Its to the point i dont wanna be over there until my 30 days is up as im always getting yelled at for something minor; but its not fair to my horse so I suck it up. Its just working on my nerves slowly.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep your head low, your own counsel...and stay under her radar.
Although you thought your giving notice was fine, it did rub a raw nerve and it is now fraying and not going to be so pleasant from this point forth.
Make it your business to be at the barn everyday...for your horses sake.
Water buckets...well, she may have been banging out hers, and yours may have been empty because she just did it or empty because your horse was out of water...
Feed, you know how much your horse is fed {or you should} and then you know when that bag of feed needs replacing..
Forgetfulness by your BO at this point is :|...
You as the horses owner need to be at the barn everyday to make sure things are done for the animal as they have been...
Sadly, there are many vengeful BO who will take it out on a animal that they are being moved...don't let that happen to your animal.
There are also many good BO who will make sure every creature comfort is still in place for your horse till the day he leaves their premise...
Either way, ignore the criticism and jabs at you and just MYOB and do for and with your horse as you always have.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

@horselovinguy While in an ideal world yes, everyone would be with their horse every day, sometimes this is not possible. I board my horses specifically because, with my job being on call and sometimes requiring that I am gone for up to 60 hours at a time, I know I cannot be there to check on them every day. I'm generally at the barn 5-6 days a week, sometimes every day, sometimes only once a week depending on how work goes. And I don't know where all this is happening, but right now where I live the high today was - 18 degrees. The low tonight will be -35 degrees, not including wind chill which I believe I read was somewhere in the -45 degree range. When the weather is that cold, sometimes people's cars don't start. I mean, anything could happen to make it impossible to visit your horse that day. 

Of course I agree that now that she's put in notice she should check in as often as possible but sometimes you just ... can't. 

-- Kai


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Best bet is to just smile, nod and move on. If you have to fill another water bucket or anything and she snipes at you just smile and say, "I just thought I'd help out since I was standing here.". That takes out any accusation, unless she's looking for a reason to snipe. Some BO's just take everything so personally. I have never understood it and never really saw it until I moved out here. I went to pick up a new boarder from the old situation (everything was supposedly A-OK at the time notice was given) and discovered that the BO had changed the gate combo and wouldn't let the gal in to get her horse. Had to call the local PD for a "Keep the Peace" while we picked him up. When we went to his stall, I could smell his water bucket from 3 stalls down and the condition of his stall was unconscionable. He also was skinny which his owner told me was a new thing. So, just keep your eyes & ears open and try to keep your mouth shut for the last little bit you're there. It's all about keeping the horse comfortable at this point.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I get a kick out of these videos. Here is one appropriate for you, OP.


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

I seen these videos and think theyre mildly disturbing xD See atleast in the example BO told them what was going on at some point. Im never told at all when theres changes. its the small things that set her off. Like personally i should be allowed to give my horse water without being yelled at? My horse had two water buckets all year but she took one away and my horse drinks quite a bit and with the weather he hasnt been turned out in a good 3 days. Its a bit concerning to me


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If your horse is not accustomed to the record breaking temperatures, the recent snow and ice accumulation, your BO might be doing right by your horse keeping him in to stay safe and healthy.

It is also not summer and horses do not drink as much water in winter..that said, if you are willing to dump and free the ice from the bucket daily of water not consumed but frozen...
Your horse needs water, but he will only drink just so much of frigid water too...the rest just makes ice solid buckets.
Filling one bucket more often so always drinkable water might be what she is doing...or not :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

Update: I moved my horse last saturday. A lot of drama came out of it since I told no one. Everyone was after me calling me classy and immature but it is what it is.

My horse now gets free choice hay all the time and much more things. He looks very happy now and everyone seems so welcoming at the new place


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Your horse, your business. If you are happier and the horse is getting his needs met then just crickets, lots of crickets.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sentiero said:


> Update: I moved my horse last saturday. A lot of drama came out of it since I told no one. Everyone was after me calling me classy and immature but it is what it is.
> 
> My horse now gets free choice hay all the time and much more things. He looks very happy now and everyone seems so welcoming at the new place


Smiling & nodding go a long way. Your horse, your business, none of theirs. Glad he looks to be happy now.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you were able to move. After all, he is your horse, it is your choice. 
Barn drama is a neverending cycle. Hopefully at this place there won't be any!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

OP - Good for you, glad you got out of there. Personally, this just reminds me how lucky we are to not have to board. Yikes. Why can't people just... not be jerks/drama llamas? Sheesh.


----------

